# A Rave Review for Thorn in the Flesh!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In my spare time (what spare time?) I have a small publishing imprint, Bristlecone Pine Press. I'm just getting it off the ground so every little bit of good publicity helps. You can imagine how thrilled I was to read this rave review of one of our books: Thorn in the Flesh by Anne Brooke.

http://ereadindeed.blogspot.com/2008/12/e-read-review-anne-brookes-thorn-in.html

He also had some nice things to say about Bristlecone, too!

Here's a link to the book at Amazon, along with the description. Enjoy!











*Thorn in the Flesh *by Anne Brooke tells the story of Kate Harris, a lecturer in her late thirties, who is attacked in her Surrey home and left for dead. Continuing threats hinder her recovery, and these life changing events force her to journey into her past to search for the child she gave away. Can she overcome the demons of her own personal history before time runs out?

Originally published in the UK by Goldenford Publisher Ltd., Bristlecone Pine Press is pleased to bring this book to the eBook platform. This is a psychological thriller that will have you compulsively turning the page. As one reviewer said, "I read the last one hundred pages in one sitting!"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

How exciting Leslie! I got a sample of the book, sounds great. Kongratulations, you are becoming a real celebrity.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good, Leslie.  Thanks!

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Ann and Linda! It is a good book, if I do say so myself! LOL

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool, yay for Anne Brooke and Bristlecone Pine Press!  Looks pretty good, I'll try a sample!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AND it's on sale for $5.59!  Yay, I'm downloading that sample now!

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Leslie -

This book looks great!  Going onto my "to-read" sample list.

Congrats on falling into category #3  

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two copies of the book have sold in the past two days. If they were purchased by folks here, thank you!

L


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I just now bought it. It look like it will be very good.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> I just now bought it. It look like it will be very good.


Thank you, Lizzy! And welcome to Kindleboards. Congrats on your first post...we are glad to have you here. This is a friendly and welcoming place. Poke around...lots to see and learn.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> I just now bought it. It look like it will be very good.


Lizzy, welcome to Kindleboards! Be sure to head over to Introductions and post a little bit about yourself and your Kindle status!

Lots of good stuff here!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your first post Lizzy. We are glad you joined Kindleboards. Please go the Int/Welcome board and tell us more about yourself, where do you live, what kind of books do you enjoy? There are free books in The Book Corner, don't miss those!  

Linda


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you all very much. Im glad i came here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Thank you all very much. Im glad i came here.


We are too Lizzy, I think you will enjoy it like the rest of us. This is a fun place to be.

Linda


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie - Cool!!  

Lizzy - welcome!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Thank you all very much. Im glad i came here.


Lizzy posted a positive review of Thorn in the Flesh on Amazon (thank you, Lizzy!). Author Anne Brooke found it before I had a chance to send her the link. She was thrilled with the review and says thanks to Lizzy.

Just to let everyone know, reviews do make a difference, especially with books written by less-than-famous authors and published by small presses.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Leslie - Cool!!
> 
> Lizzy - welcome!!


I like your new sig Mike! Great advertisement for the bookklub.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Lizzy posted a positive review of Thorn in the Flesh on Amazon (thank you, Lizzy!). Author Anne Brooke found it before I had a chance to send her the link. She was thrilled with the review and says thanks to Lizzy.
> 
> Just to let everyone know, reviews do make a difference, especially with books written by less-than-famous authors and published by small presses.
> 
> L


OMG she actually wrote me today!!!! She is so sweet. She gave me the URLs to her website and blog and i went there and she had posted what i said at Amazon on her Blog! Wow. How often does something like this happen? This is like my best Christmas present ever!

Website

http://www.annebrooke.com

Blog

http://annebrooke.blogspot.com


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> OMG she actually wrote me today!!!! She is so sweet. She gave me the URLs to her website and blog and i went there and she had posted what i said at Amazon on her Blog! Wow. How often does something like this happen? This is like my best Christmas present ever!
> 
> Website
> 
> ...


How exciting Lizzy! Congrats.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Lizzy-

It is great that you gave a review and what a treat to get a response from the author!

Glad you did it,

Marci


----------



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

Having read THORN IN THE FLESH a while back, I can attest that it's one great read!


----------



## AnneBrooke (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, Rick - much appreciated!

Hugs

Axxx


----------

